# Bachman Cummings in Belleville & Stratford



## FrogRick12 (Feb 21, 2006)

some shameless self-promotion....

The Bachman Cummings Band will be playing the Empire in Belleville this Friday night and at the Ovation Music Festival in Stratford this Sunday night at 8 pm.

If you want to hear some Koch amps, Diamond pedals, and Carl Martin pedals, come on out and see us! (or you can see the Jim Cuddy Band, and Ron Sexsmith, and Jacksoul and more...) 

I'll be the short guy on your left (stage right) with the G&L ASAT Deluxe and I'd love to meet some fellow CGF'ers:rockon2:


----------



## bassman blue (Feb 24, 2006)

very cool! :wave:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Buddy of mine was up to Stratford on the weekend, Said it was a great time. Anyone else attend?


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey Dave

Are you out in Victoria B.C. this Sat. night. I see Randy is playing out here. I 'm in town doing 2 shows Thurs. and Fri, and will be around in Victoria till Tues. 

cheers
Pete


----------



## FrogRick12 (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey Pete,

We're not out in BC until Sept.29 & 30 at the Red Robinson Theatre in Coquitlam.

Have a good show!

Cheers,

Dave


----------

